# AT Scout 2008 - Doin me head in.



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

Greetings, just had a fabulous long weekend in North Wales. Only our third trip in M/H.

First two nights on the Forest site at Beddgelert on hook up, SUPERB site highly recommended. The Saturday night was full but still did not seem over crowded.

Anyway to the point of this post.

On the third night we wilded at Lake Vyrnwy and could not get the Truma heater, space not water; to work on gas, tried everything in every combination nowt. Misses was cold and I suffered !

Just wash and put "CHASANG" away ready for the next trip decided to try the gas heater and it lit first time !!!

The only thing I read in the hand book that I was going to try was new batteries for the ignition but could not figure out how to replace them.

But just now it fired up !

Any pointers welcome as I know next time I need it in anger it will not work again.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If not used for a while the gas can take some time to come through the pipeworks... Worth turning the knob a while to let some air out..
Wait a second or two and try again with the ignitor..

Odd's are that the battery has never been changed..
I think you need to get used to it for a while...
Also maybe consider a service if you still have issues, although dealer may have done a Habitation check that does not mean the gas equipment has ever had a service...

As a further thought, the fire will have it's own isolation tap (big red thing). may be worth checking that is open fully and not been knocked or turned off..


----------



## Brian-the-Snail (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

Not sure which model Truma you have but we had a similar problem with our Combi 4 last November. The problem turned out to be the exhaust fan which fortunately was replaced under warranty by Southdowns Motorhomes who supplied the van. It was an eye watering £175 bill I signed off for the warranty/insurance company.
The combi units have a self diagnosis system built in and when a fault occurs a fault code is transmitted by a red led on the main pcb, this consists of long and short flashes in a sequence of eight flashes, this code helps the dealer/Truma to identify the faulty area.

Clive


----------

